
Hash: Simulation For Everybody - tobr
https://hash.ai/about/mission
======
sradman
Joel Spolsky is one of the founders and blogged about it [1].

[1] [https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2020/06/18/hash-a-free-
online...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2020/06/18/hash-a-free-online-
platform-for-modeling-the-world/)

~~~
dang
I originally put the current submission in the second-chance pool (described
at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)),
but perhaps that blog post, short as it is, provides a better intro.

